# Amplificador PJ2822 quemado, reemplazo ?



## Chispaso (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro. Posteo aqui mi inquietud creo me confundí en la vez anterior.  Algo sé de electrónica pero de audio muy poco y tengo unas dudas respecto de un amplificador quemado y de equivalencias sobre potencia con los parlantes...

La cosa es asi:

1º: El Amplificador es de parlantes de pc. Opera con un PJ2822. Dice que admite 12V pero se conecta a la salida del CPU de 5V. Igual siempre lo hacía funcionar con un trafo de 1A a 6.5V. Los parlantecitos dice que son de 4 ohm y 400W (joojoo). La cosa es que le cambié los parlantecitos por unos de 8 ohm de 50W cada uno. Hasta ahí todo bien. Operaba bien, el trafo calentaba menos y el pj2822 no tanto. A veces lo tocaba y no calentaba tanto pero al aumentar el volume al tope se calentó mucho parece y se quemó...

Mi duda es.. ¿no debería haber aguantado mejor si se supone que tengo mayor impedancia con los de 8 ohm en vez de los de 4 ohm? ¿Por qué se quemó? Alguien sabe?

Y 2º: Ya que me quedé sin audio. Tengo este par de parlantes de 50W a 8 ohm. ¿Qué potencia de amplificador necesitaría para hacerlos funcionar bien? ¿Tal vez un ampli de 20W?

Espero me puedan ayudar. Saludos a todos y muchas gracias...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 17, 2009)

1) no cambiar la impedancia de los parlantes sin estudiar bien el caso

2) el pj2822, no es más que un TDA2822, amplificador stereo de 1W+1W.

3) alimentar los amplificadores con el voltaje indicado (ni más ni menos) y corriente suficiente.

4) de ser posible colocar 1 fusible en la entrada de corriente d los amplificadores.

5) parlantes de 50watts reales pueden funcionar bien desde 1W hasta 55watts....(con más poencia de la que toleran las bobinas calientan y se queman...por ende yo no le pondría mas de 40watts)

saludos.


----------



## RaFFa (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola. Tu caso es bastante típico en altavoces de pc baratitos a estos se les conocen (al menos en donde yo vivo) como chicharras por que dicen que suenan mucho pero cuando les retuerces....suenan como una chicharra, tu operacional de potencia es perfectamente compatible con un TDA2822 muy conocido por el foro, ahora si lo que quieres es hacer un amplificador nuevo para mover esos altavoces te recomiendo el TDA2005/9 que entrega una potencia de 10w y es muy de fiar,o si quieres un poco mas de potencia tambien te recomiendo el TDA7377 que entrega una potencia de 30w y con una distorsión bastante baja, buscalos por el foro que hay varios PCB's para ellos.

Espero poder haberte ayudado.

Un saludo


----------



## Chispaso (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola viejos, Gracias por las respuestas. Si, creo que me armaré un ampli con un TDA2050, ese creo me da unos (25W), 32W finales o por ahí, no?... 

Tal vez sería mejor con un 7377 como dices RaFFa. Ahora mi inquietud es si deberé hacer una fuente doble o si estos negritos son estereo, mmmm, ya veré en el foro..

Respecto del cambio de impedancia, leí que si aumentaba la impedancia sería mas liviano para el amplificador en tanto que la potencia de los parlantes sea siempre la mísma. Pero cierto DJ DRACO, hay que estudiar,:estudiando: .

Trabajaré en el asunto y les aviso...

Saludos. Gracias a todos.


----------



## RaFFa (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola, esos "negritos" como tu les dices funcionan con una tension simple de no mas de +18v y en ese mismo encapsulado integran 2 operacionales de potencia (TDA2009) o 4 (TDA7377) lo bueno que tiene el ultimo integrado es que al alimentar al altavoz en puente sacas el doble de potencia (30w por canal) y la verdad funciona bastante bien.

PD: Creo que hay un apartado en el foro en el que en la misma placa integran el TDA7377 y un preamplificador con control de tonos con el TDA1524, la verdad, le quedó muy cuco.

Un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 18, 2009)

RaFFa dijo:


> Hola, esos "negritos" como tu les dices funcionan con una tension simple de no mas de +18v y en ese mismo encapsulado integran 2 con control de tonos con el TDA1524, la verdad, le quedó muy cuco.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Cuco = lindo?
Cuco = feo?


----------



## RaFFa (Dic 18, 2009)

Cuco = Curioso, lindo...


----------



## Chispaso (Dic 21, 2009)

Cuco.. jajaj..  Si, en méxico también dicen rarezas como chipil.. En fin... 

Bueno, lo que hice hasta el momento es reemplazar el negrito quemado (TDA2822).

Estaba pensando en ponerle un encapsulado tipo TO-220 para poder dicipar pero nose cómo adaptarlo. Tal vez del lado de las pistas pero el que tiene es otro encapsulado, el de tipo 555, nose cómo se llama, (¿Alguien sabe?), y no me coinciden los pines. ¿Alguien me dice si se pueden soldar con cablecitos o alguna forma de adaptarlo?

Lo otro que hice, estube probando la temperatura a distintos voltajes. Si le doy 12v calienta bastante a bajo volume pero a menos voltaje, 6.5v, no tanto y me soporta más volume asi que creo que lo mejor es alimentarlo con esa tensión.

Veré de armar un nuevo ampli en cuanto pueda, lo único que me detiene por ahora es el trafo de la fuente.. creo que es un gasto y sea de paso preguntar, este trafo debería entregar como mínimo 2A para el TDA7377, ¿cierto?

Saludos...


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 21, 2009)

El integrado esta encapsulado en un DIL de 16 patas. Tienes que colocarle un dicipador tipo U de aluminio o chapa pegado con bastante grasa siliconada si es que esta calentando.

Fijate en el datashets http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/25055/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2822.html en la pagina 8 esta como montarlo.

suerte y saludos.

Juan jose


----------



## Chispaso (Dic 22, 2009)

Eeeemmmm.... 

Hola Juan Jose, Gracias por el aporte, pero en realidad debe ser un DIL de 8 patas, como se ve en las fotos. Bueno, no se ve bien pero ahí en la segunda está reemplazado en la placa, dice TDA2822M. 

Me dices que le ponga un dicipador en U, sé cuales son pero no sé cómo aderirlo y que quede presionado al integrado, con tornillo no se puede, grampa tampoco. ¿Cómo podría hacer esto?

Si puedes responder, grácias, igual pienso que el diseño de la placa no es de lo mejor ya que el TDA2822M está rodeado de condensadores casi sin espacio para un buen discipador si se puede ver en la foto. Si hay dudas avisen, le saco la camara a mi vieja para que se vea bien en detalle.. 

Hasta luego, gracias...


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 22, 2009)

Ha pues el TDA28..M es de 8 patas y se denomina minidip.
No tiene las famosas chapitas para el disipador pero puedes agregarle alguno con pasta siliconada.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXqwxzy.pdf

Creo que si no viene para disipador no debe necesitarlo pero si dices que calienta entonces debe haber otro componente fallado.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Chispaso (Dic 22, 2009)

Si Juanjo.. La cosa en realidad es que el original no decía TDA sino PJ2822, Por eso lo de los encapsulados, recién ahora se que la M hace referencia a esas características.  

No creo que haya otro componente averiado, tal vez semi dañado cuando se quemo el PJ2822, pero en realidad es por el cambio de impodancia de parlantes de 4 omh por otros de 8 ohm, es lo que hablaba Dj Draco: "1) no cambiar la impedancia de los parlantes sin estudiar bien el caso"... Algo leí y me arriesgué nomás.

No, lo que yo preguntaba era si se puede adaptar otro encapsulado del TDA2822 en esa dispocisión de pines en la placa para asi entonces ponerle un dicipador..  ¿Alguien sabe si se puede?

Gracias. Saludos...


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 29, 2009)

Chispaso dijo:


> Si Juanjo..
> 
> No creo que haya otro componente averiado, tal vez semi dañado cuando se quemo el PJ2822, pero en realidad es por el cambio de impodancia de parlantes de 4 omh por otros de 8 ohm, es lo que hablaba Dj Draco: "1) no cambiar la impedancia de los parlantes sin estudiar bien el caso"... Algo leí y me arriesgué nomás.
> Gracias. Saludos...


 
Segun la hoja de datos el integrado trabaja perfectamente con 8 ohms. (cosa logica que al suboir la carga y manteniendo el voltage disipe menos potencia) por lo que no se deberia de quemar si respetas las pautas de alimentacion. Tambien segun la hoja tecnica para 8 ohms esta probado entre 4,5 y 9 voltios. Ahi tienes lo que didipa por canal.

Lo que puede estar pasando es que te confunde que dice como Vs entre 3 y 15 voltios y esto te induce a alimentar el circuito con mas de 9 voltios (por ejemplo 12) pero hay que tambien disipar la potencia maxima que indica el chip (no mas de 1400mw). ahora vemos que la potencia por cada cana con 9 v y 8ohms y 10% de distorsion es de 1000 mw lo que te lleva a romper el chip por sobre potencia ya que estarias disipando 2000 mw en total. Esto es a groso modo lo que me parece que te pasa  en tu caso.

Prueba alimentar el chip con 9 voltios, parlantes de 8 ohms pero solo conectar un canal y asi no deberias de tener problemas.

comenta tus resultados

Juan Jose


----------



## Chispaso (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola viejines.. He andado ocupado pero volviendo por aqui, retomando el tema del amplificador.

Creo que ya tengo la solución. Armaré un amplificador con un TDA2050 por canal, creo 30W por canal. Pero me surgió una duda. La fuente. 

Ya que necesito 1A por canal lo ideal es un trafo de 2.5A para que la cosa ande tranquila. Supongo que no me harán falta más de 12V. ¿Cierto?

*El tema es el siguiente*: tengo tres fuentes de pc quemadas y mi idea es aprovechar algo de ahí para armar lo que necesito. Ya que estas fuentes entregan más de 3A me viene al pelo pero hay un problema. Dado que la circuitería de esas fuentes es compleja quiero armar una fuente mas simple desde cero, pero los transformadores de las ATX son muy chiquitos (1.2ohm en 1º... eso es cortocircuito seguro a 220V). ¿Cómo puedo armar una fuente que me entregue +- 2.5A usando esos componentes de fuentes ATX viejas? Me ahorraría bastantes $$$....  

Lo cierto es que he visto algo de fuentes Conmutadas:estudiando: pero no la forma en que se eleva el amperaje. ¿alguien me da una manito?

Gracias a todos...


----------



## alaraune (Mar 29, 2010)

Leete este post, te servirà mucho  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/.  Aunque es algo complicado, funciona muy bien.


----------



## Chispaso (Mar 29, 2010)

ummm.. aha.. interesante lo del amigo mnicolau alaraune, pero es notorio que el sabe más que yo, he he he...   Apetitosa la fuente que se ha mandado, aunque por demás está decir que esa potencia para lo que necesito es una barbaridad.

Pensandolo dos veces, ya que la mayoría de los componentes están en la ATX, la complicación es el trafo, el post citado por mnicolau dice:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Los datos para el transformador principal son los siguientes:
Primario 32 Espiras - 3 Alambres 0.25[mm]
Secundario 12+12 Espiras - 5 Alambres 0.25[mm]
Terciario 6 Espiras - 1 Alambre 0.5[mm]

Se bobina de la siguiente manera:
1/2 Primario
---------------------------------
Secundario (ambas ramas a la vez)
---------------------------------
1/2 Primario
---------------------------------
Terciario

Inductor de salida 35+35 Espiras - 5 alambres 0.25[mm]

La tensión de alimentación, así tal cual está regula entre +-20[V] y +-45[V] aprox, si quieren mayor tensión habría que hacer algún ajuste menor en el transformador.
Potencia estimada: 250-300[W]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por lo tanto, entiendo que hay que bobinar el trafo principal, pero mi duda es, ese ¿que no es el de envoltura amarilla?, ese trafo está sellado, cómo desarmarlo...  Y si, no entiendo muy bien las instrucciones del bobinado. Creo que lo complicado está ahí.. 

Igual me sigue pareciendo grand la fuente para lo que necesito, Pero Por ahí va la cosa, creo que, después de todo, esa era mi idea... Veré qué puedo hacer.. Muchas gracias alaraune. 

Igualmente se aceptan más sujerencias 

Saludos...


----------

